# Any plans while the country hunkers down?



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2020)

Since it looks like hubby & I are mostly going to be more isolated from other humans for a while, I've decided to spend an hour a day organizing possessions, purging what we no longer need or want.  Time to donate or toss superfluous stuff.    

So Cal is in the midst of a rainy period, but when it settles down we'll probably do some RV-ing. We mostly keep to ourselves when camping anyway. 

Any other thoughts for constructive uses of your time while hunkering down?


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 14, 2020)

time to head into my woods and start cutting next years firewood.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 14, 2020)

Got nothing planned.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2020)

Clean closets.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)

Cleaning and purging odds and ends from my little apartment.

Listing a few things on eBay.

Little outings that don't require much in the way of human interaction.  Things like mailing a letter, a walk around the neighborhood, a trip to the ATM, drop-offs at the charity shop, etc...


----------



## CatGuy (Mar 14, 2020)

Good a time as any to start spring cleaning. Might extend into summer cleaning. Place will be spotless!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

Reading, puzzles, Netflix, Prime, HBO, going for walks now that the weather has improved, doing a bit of closet and drawer cleaning as well.

Small gatherings of friends are still on, so at least I can still play bridge, Scrabble, etc. (Unless they decide to cancel those as well.)


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 14, 2020)

Stay home as much as possible.

I worry (as a retired teacher and 2 daughters who teach) about the 132,853 US public and private schools and almost 50.8 million public school students, 5.8 million private school students and how their parents are going to continue to work by getting baby sitter.

I believe the politicians are going to have to provide programs of assistance for this because some parents may be able to work from home and supervise their children at the same time, but many jobs don’t allow for that — bus drivers and hospital workers, and many others.  This may have effects beyond what we know.  One thing is sure - there are going to have to be a lot more computers in households for online learning.  But the poorer families will not be able to afford this.

Just in New York there are 114,000 young students who are homeless — they rely on child care facilities for food, health care, and even a place to do laundry.  Yet some of these have their own problems and may want to close.

I remember when we were parents of young children and what a difficult process sometimes to find reliable baby sitters, since we were both school teachers.  This problem has not been addressed adequately so far.  We must take care of our children.

What do you think?


----------



## StarSong (Mar 14, 2020)

Many Los Angeles School District students can use online instruction, the take-home packets they received yesterday, or watch the partnership program with our local PBS TV station.  According to the LA Times, LAUSD schools will continue to have free food available from 11-1 for all students who come by to pick up a lunch.  

Taken from their message on the LAUSD website regarding closure beginning 3/16, and continuity of education:
_
"Each student will have a plan which they will take home with them today (Friday, March 13) and additional support will be provided to assist students as they transition to a different way of learning and teachers to a different way of teaching.

For some students it will be continuing the lesson plan and instruction they have already been working on with their classroom teacher. For others it will be engaging with the curriculum and lessons which we and PBS SoCal will be providing. And for some, it will be a combination of the two."_


----------



## Judycat (Mar 14, 2020)

None. I do just fine on my own.


----------



## Manatee (Mar 14, 2020)

Go sit on the beach, but the water is still too cold for swimming.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> time to head into my woods and start cutting next years firewood.



Same here.  I'm burning my outdoor wood furnace, yesterday and today, while we have a bit of a cold snap, then that should be it for the year.  I've got about 4 cords down in my meadow for next year, and I'm getting out every couple of days to add to my pile....usually plan on burning 8 or 9 cords each Winter.  I've spotted about 8 more large dead oaks that are fairly easy to get to, and I want to get them cut by mid April....before the Tics take over the forest.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 14, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Same here.  I'm burning my outdoor wood furnace, yesterday and today, while we have a bit of a cold snap, then that should be it for the year.  I've got about 4 cords down in my meadow for next year, and I'm getting out every couple of days to add to my pile....usually plan on burning 8 or 9 cord each Winter.  I've spotted about 8 more large dead oaks that are fairly easy to get to, and I want to get them cut by mid April....before the Tics take over the forest.


Tics???? next you'll say t you've got chiggers too. Who'd have thunk it.


----------



## Don M. (Mar 14, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> Tics???? next you'll say t you've got chiggers too. Who'd have thunk it.



Yup, Tics and Chiggers....all part of living in the forest.  At least I don't have to worry about anyone "panic shopping" for Deet.


----------



## Wren (Mar 14, 2020)

I’ll be sorting out clothes for the summer and having a general clear out, not that there’s much to clear out I keep it pretty much down to stuff I wear or use


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)

Is it my imagination or is there more activity on SF since the coronavirus scare.

I just looked and 39 members being online on a Saturday afternoon seems high but welcome.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 14, 2020)

I am still hoping that my daughter and family will be here for Easter.                                                                           I have 2 big freezers so I'm spending my time baking. They will be here for 3 days,one of which we were going to go out for dinner.                                                                                                                                                            I doubt that will happen now so I'll make some stuffed shells for one meal,they freeze well, cookies and a cake for Easter. I had all the ingredients on hand. I'll also make some bread.
If by any chance they say it is safe enough to go out we will go back to our original plans and I'll save the frozen meals for ourselves or when my son comes over.
Nothing lost and it keeps me busy.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2020)

My husband and I have been working in the yard; trimming and weeding stuff.   It's actually very relaxing to be out in the sunshine.  We have no plans to travel because who knows when gas stations might have shorter hours to allow their employees to stay home.   Things might get pretty weird out there.


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 14, 2020)

Not sure how many will make it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

I already cleaned out my crappy set of drawers--I mean the plastic one I have that needs throwing away--now I can do it as it's empty.  I have put the contents in my nice chest of drawers.

Just plan on having fun with the pet family--talking to them and playing with the dog.

May also play a little bit of lively music.

Already took doggie out and she did her business.  

Had some fried zucchini sticks..yum!

Will watch a bit of tv..maybe find a good movie...

So much I can do...I also chatted with my big brother on the phone and we had a good laugh, too.   ☮☪


----------

